# Windows 8



## willghurt12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Windows 8 will not accept my password even though I know it is right, I have tried the Password Registry Editor but it can not access the hard drive. I think it might be possible that my windows is corrupted. Do anyone know of another solution or what is going on?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried any of these How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Windows Help


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello willghurt12

Are you using a MS account when logging into the computer? or a Local account?

If your using a MS account you can try and reset your password here:
Forgotten password and other sign-in problems - Windows Help


----------



## willghurt12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am not using an MS account. I am a Local account. I am lost and i am not for sure of what to do.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

We can't help you in cracking a local account password. Unless you have created a password reset disk, your only option is to reinstall Windows.

What to do if you forget your Windows password - Windows Help

Create a password reset disk - Windows Help


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

MPR is correct, it goes against the forum rules to provide assistance with password cracking.

I suggest when you re install you either a. Use a MS account or b. Create a password reset Disk


----------

